

Show HN: Messagify - a private Disqus for web apps. Feedback? - alabut
http://messagify.com
Hey HN, I'm a longtime reader and this is my first Show HN (exciting!) It's a collaboration between me and two friends, and we're building this upon another app we made called EmailYak, an API to receive email. We're trying something new and releasing the documentation to an app while we're still building it.<p>We'd love feedback. Do you belong to any of these categories?<p>1) You've built an app with two distinct groups of users (say, people with cars and those looking for a ride) and they were able to communicate with each other. Did you expose personal email addresses? Did you send notification emails that people could reply to directly in their inbox? Or were they only able to read and reply to messages on your site?<p>2) You built an app where you wished users could message each other but didn't add that feature. What stopped you? Did you try to parse incoming email? What tools or APIs did you try out?<p>If you note which group(s) above you belong to in your comment that'd be great :)<p>Thanks so much for the help!
======
RobertAdams
Hey HN, I'm a longtime reader and this is my first Show HN (exciting!) It's a
collaboration between me and two friends, and we're building this upon another
app we made called EmailYak, an API to receive email. We're trying something
new and releasing the documentation to an app while we're still building it.
We'd love feedback. Do you belong to any of these categories?

1) You've built an app with two distinct groups of users (say, people with
cars and those looking for a ride) and they were able to communicate with each
other. Did you expose personal email addresses? Did you send notification
emails that people could reply to directly in their inbox? Or were they only
able to read and reply to messages on your site?

2) You built an app where you wished users could message each other but didn't
add that feature. What stopped you? Did you try to parse incoming email? What
tools or APIs did you try out?

If you note which group(s) above you belong to in your comment that'd be great
:)

Thanks so much for the help!

------
ammmir
hi, one of the guys behind Messagify here. we're trying to make it easier to
to build messaging apps, starting with commenting. much like what Disqus did
for blog comments, we want to do for web apps in general. i'll be happy to
answer any questions.

~~~
masonhensley
We're are about to start building a internal commenting system for our web
app, so I wish we had access to your beta. Looks good from what I see. May be
a little too late (for me) depending on when you let people have access.

Side note: as much as I understand the vitality of launch rock, as a pre-
launched co-founder, I'm not about to start spamming what little audience I
have to get access to something I want to test drive around the block. Good
luck to you. I want to try your product out, but I'm not going to mess around
with launch rock.

~~~
ammmir
thanks, feel free to email support@messagify.com if you want us to let you
know when we're closer to beta :)

